# Weiterleitung im iFrame



## odaa (10. September 2004)

OK, also die Sache ist die: Ich hab ein Formular und wenn man das abschickt gelangt man zu einer Seite. Soweit - sogut. Doch die Die Seite soll dann auch gleich mein Menü aktualisieren. Also gleich bei Aufruf der Seite.
Das Menü ist übrigens in einem iFrame.
Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## moritures (10. September 2004)

Hi odaa

Ich würde durchs Absenden gleich per target-Attribut das Menu im iframe neu laden.

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass Du einen 'Submit'-Button hast, mit dem dann das Formular abgesendet wird.

In diesem intergrieren würde ich nun einen Link *href="menu.html" target="iframe"*.

Anstelle von _menu.html_ gibst Du den Pfad zum Menu an und anstatt von _iframe_, den Namen des iframes. Hat dein iframe noch kein Name-Attribut (*name="irgendetwas"*), solltest Du eines hinzufügen.

Vielleicht sieht das bei dir etwa so aus:
*<input type="submit" name="Submit" value="Senden">*

danach sollte es etwa so etwas sein
*<a href="menu.html" target="iframe"><input type="submit" name="Submit" value="Senden"></a>*



Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


Für speziefische Probleme, wenn es z.B. nicht so funktioniert, wie ich beschrieben, so sehe ich mir gerne mal den kompleten Quelltext an und nehme darin die Änderungen für dich vor, und test es gleich.


*(¯`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸¸.-> moritures <-.¸¸.·`¯´·.¸¸.·´¯)*


----------



## odaa (13. September 2004)

Ähem, seit wann kann man Submit-Button verlinken!? Bei mir klappt das irgendwie nicht ganz so... hm....

Kann man denn nicht bei einer Weiterleitung mit META-Tag ein Target angeben!? *hoil*


----------

